# T10 von welchem Händler?



## Foris (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed User, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir liegt eine Frage auf dem Herzen:Woher kriege ich das T10 Set und was kostet es an Marken?Oder droppt es ?

Danke im vorraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe gesucht aber nix gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Foris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albertado (30. Dezember 2009)

T10(itemlvl 251): Für Frostmarken, in ICC beim Klassenhändler hinterm Eingang oder in Dalaran beim Händler für die jweilige Rüstungsklasse: Schulter/Hände 60 Marken, Brust/Kopf/Hosen 95
T10,5(264): Bei denselben Händlern, für ein T10-Teil+ 1 Abzeichen, das in ICC 25er(wahrscheinlich auch 10er Hero) jeweils bei den Flügelendbossen droppt.
T10,75: Gleiche Händler, für ein T10,5 Teil + 1 Abzeichen, das in ICC 25er hero bei den Flügelendbossen droppen wird.


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2009)

Okay vielen dank...nur wüsste ich gerne wo dieser Händler für diese Rüstungsklasse in Dala ist...habe noch keinen gefunden


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (30. Dezember 2009)

Er hats schon gesagt: "In ICC beim klassenhändler"

Nix Dalaran, nur in der icc


----------



## Elminator (30. Dezember 2009)

In Dalaran beim jeweiligen Rüstungshändler auch. Platte gibts demnach bem Schmied etc.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Dezember 2009)

Und wenn überhaupt, dnan steht der Plattenfuzzi eben im Plattenladen, der für schwere Rüstung neben der Allybank und der für Stoff ein Haus weiter.

Der Kerl für die Frostmarken an sich steht oberhalb zum Durchgang zu den Portalen, dort wo die anderen Emblemhändler auch sind, aber genau wie bei T9 muss man eben zum "Ereignisort".


----------



## Daelodon (30. Dezember 2009)

entweder im basislager in icc ODER auch in dalaran, wo man auch t7 + t8 kaufen konnte, nur eben von nem anderen npc 

für platte zb von dem npc der schilde in der schmiede verkauft, hab den auch nur durch zufall entdeckt


----------



## *ÐÐ* (30. Dezember 2009)

Kannst dir wie schon einige erwähnt haben ganz bequem in Dala  besorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Platte vertickt der Typ - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35498 

Stoff - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35496

Schwere Rüssi - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35500

Leder - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35497



Guten Rutsch und so ..


----------



## X-orzist (30. Dezember 2009)

Fizzi schrieb:


> Er hats schon gesagt: "In ICC beim klassenhändler"
> 
> Nix Dalaran, nur in der icc



wie kommst du denn auf den trichter, das es kein t10 in dalaran geben würde???

platte: beim schmied 
stoff: fäden des schicksals

usw.


----------

